# Slide Toppers



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I finished installing my side slide topper that I made. I posted several pics and the details in the mod gallery. I'm pretty pleased with the outcome and did both toppers for under $200.00. The rear topper is all sewn, I just have to attach the snaps.

I said it in the details - I used too many snaps in the top. I'll use fewer for the rear slide. Even with ten snaps in the top (Five would have been plenty) I can attach it in under a minute. This should keep the pine needles and debris off the slide.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good Scott









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is one SWEET mod.

I am very interested in doing this. I know you bought the fabric, but did you have to sew it or can your order it cut to to the right size?

How did you attach the snaps?

Any chance you have your entire shopping list for this project? We have bascially the same trailer, except you have the RSDS and I have the RSS. I'd might have a somewhere small side slide then you but I can work with that.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Very nice, and very well done!! congrats on the new mod.

scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Great job, Scott!!









You should go into the topper business!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI! Great job!







Looks factory-made! Looks like you have to park your TT close to a fence, too!! I pull up and back up, pull up and back up.







I have 10' between side of house and privacy fence, not counting the 1' eaves on the house!








Darlene


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Looks Great! Post pics of the rear slide when you get it done. That thing is too noisy in the rain for me. This looks like it might be a good alternative to the fantastic roller version someone here did, from a financial standpoint.

Paul


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That is one SWEET mod.Â
> 
> I am very interested in doing this.Â I know you bought the fabric, but did you have to sew it or can your order it cut to to the right size?
> 
> ...


Jim,

I bought 7 yards of 60" Sunbrella fabric (I needed 6 but for $18.95 I bought an extra just in case). The fabric was a bit pricey but I wanted the quality of Sunbrella rather than vinyl. I did all of the sewing with double stitched seams. I'm sure you could get the fabric finished to size but at what price? It would at least double the price of the fabric, I'm sure.

In most, if not all, marine stores you can buy snap kits with a bunch of snaps. That's what I did - just figured how many of each type I needed and then bought some extras of those too. My friend has a snap tool kit to attach them. You use a special metal punch to attach the snaps to the fabric - the mating piece of the snap screws into the TT. I used caulk at each screw hole. If I were going to attach a lot of snaps I would buy the plier-like snap tool for $40.00, but for the 20 I have to do for this project, I'll use the punch.

From what I've experienced with this mod, I suggest six of the twist snaps (see pic of this in mod galery) and 12 of the regular snaps to do both slides. Use more snaps if you think you need them and I would buy a few extra anyway. I did ruin one or two. The screw-in snaps you attach to the TT come with different sized studs, so buy at least four shorter studs to use at the bottom corners and then they won't protrude through the other side, as the slide box is inset several inches. You have to measure the topper to extend down just far enough so the screw will come out in the top of the slide box framing and won't stick through.

It wasn't a difficult project. I like the automatic one someone put on but the cost of those was just too much for me. The side slide has enough slope for water run off but the rear topper will be virtually flat. I'm planning on using a partially deflated beach ball or two to create the slope for runoff on the rear slide. Someone in here suggested the beach ball and I thought it was just perfect for what I needed.

My reason for the toppers is not to shed water but rather to keep debris off the slides. I camp under pine trees a lot and the slide gets loaded with needles. So, even if setting up both toppers takes me five to ten minutes (no way - 3 to 5 tops) it will save me 15 to 20 minutes during breakdown because I won't have to climb the ladder and clean all the debris off the slides.

It's a simple project anyone with a sewing machine can do.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My son does upholstery. I already told him it is on his to do list this spring. Simple and effective









What light weight ladder do you carry with you?

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott

Great job. Looks fantastic









Only one thing could have been improved upon........

Why did you not make 2? ..... and send the 2nd one to your Canadian friend









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Scott
> 
> Why did you not make 2? ..... and send the 2nd one to your Canadian friend
> 
> ...


Nice try there Thor have to give you an A+ for effort









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Scott
> 
> Great job. Looks fantastic
> 
> ...


Make it three!! Thor and I have the same trailer, so doing a double batch would be easy.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok...here is your new part time job supplying OUTBACKERS with slide covers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd pay a fee as well as the cost of material.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm impressed. That is really a nice job you did. Might have to try copying is one of these days.

Rita


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moose,

Great looking job there. sunny Sounds like you need to start getting that mod registered before someone beats you to it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut, You're hired!!








That looks great!

Tami


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

I think we all would like to hire you to at least sew it and then send instructions to attach - it is great looking!!! Nice mod

Pattie


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> My son does upholstery. I already told him it is on his to do list this spring. Simple and effective
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi John;

I have this ladder and it works really GREAT. It is so much more stable than you would think that you have to try it to believe it. Another great feature is that it will fit inside the rear bumper. If you have any other questions, PM me.

Dave

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=2922&src=SRQB


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Moosegut, You're hired!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Tami - you can have him stop and do some work for YOU on his way to his new job as GroundsKeeper at Wolfwood! Moosegut, your tent's been pitched for weeks and that barn's not gonna build itself ...







How can we have a Rally up here if you don't get those hook-ups in? Did I mention that your friends Keebler & Oreo are waiting for you, too?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice mod!








I say we make moosegut our official sewing guy.








Fact: People who sew had a 90% chance of becomming a knitter








I think I could sew if the made a pneumatic tool for that.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > Moosegut, You're hired!!Â
> ...


I don't know Wolfie, I think I'll send him North first. He really needs to get started on that Barn & those hook-ups


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> It's a simple project anyone with a sewing machine can do


Yeah, right. You're talking to a guy who can't even thread a needle. And who doesn't even have a sewing machine...unless you count the Barbie one my grandaughter has in the closet over here. Hey, would that work?









Your mod does look good, BTW!

Mark


----------

